
Sara Moylan: “I created the first prototype and unknowingly created a business” - kytrangho
https://humansofsharktank.com/sara-moylan-i-created-the-first-prototype-and-unknowingly-created-a-business/
======
curtisspope
whoops, you might want to make this NSFW. The article is not, but the image
may be(woman in bra) sorry for the spoiler.

